# Coverings 2012



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

angus242 said:


> It used to be in Chicago.


yeah that's another place I don't want to be early in the year. :blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Isn't Coverings in April?


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

yes. beginning of the year.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

April 17-20, 2012 
Orange County Convention Center 
Orlando, FL, USA

After party at Brian's house! :thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Evan1968 said:


> April 17-20, 2012
> Orange County Convention Center
> Orlando, FL, USA
> 
> After party at Brian's house! :thumbup:


yeah its always first part of the year..........the year it was in vegas semmed like it was only 6 to 8 weeks apart from surfaces.........


party at brians thats funny..............ya better bring SWAG and hair gel:laughing:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Opie said:


> and hair gel


Im working on my Paulie D blowout.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Evan1968 said:


> Im working on my Paulie D blowout.


brian is FAMOUS for his hair gel and blonde tips......LMAO:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hair is overrated.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Remnants of a once great civilization up there Angus? :whistling


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Opie is famous for quality work.......oh wait. never mind


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

:laughing:



If I didn't razor, I might have more than Todd :whistling:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> If I didn't razor, I might have more than Todd :whistling:


:laughing:
Doubt it... you kinda look like the guy(swimmer) that Elaine was dating on Seinfeld :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I didn't watch Seinfeld. Do we have to have a hair grow-off in December? :laughing:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ceramictec said:


> Opie is famous for quality work.......oh wait. never mind


:laughing: Just ask the subs!


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

God is great,God is fair. To some he gave brains,to others he gave hair!

I just tell people i have a very wide part!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

HAHA and who is retired at 38 years old???? THIS SUB.....Its ok I understand everyone wants to be like me even hair gels new buddy ronie due..........:laughing:


cant wait for a few days away to look at tile and learn whats new and what I am missing:whistling


----------

